# Housetraining issue or can she really not hold it?



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing. i am home full time and dedicated the summer to housebreaking Zoe. However, there will be times I have to be away for many hours. I thought i would leave her eventually in a expen with a wee pad. i am not sure she will even know what to do with it.lol
The leave someone to answer who has more experience, have no clue, sorry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know that it is a long time to leave a dog for a work day, but while you might prefer not to do so, I think a spoo should be able to hold it that long with little problem. If you rely on pee pads, then you are conceding that the dog isn't really housebroken. Since this is a new thing I would make sure she doesn't have a UTI.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks - I appreciate the insight. We're headed to the vet tomorrow, probably for a spay (my fingers are crossed that he can find a spay scar, but I'm doubtful). I will mention the recent peeing and see what he says about a possible UTI. I realize she may have some incontinence associated with the surgery as well, poor girl.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

She does seem to drink a lot of water during the day, which I'm sure makes it harder to "hold it". I hate to take up the water for that long period, but maybe that's an option?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If she doesn't free feed, then she probably doesn't need the water during the day. Maybe just leave a limited amount of water. I would ask the vet about that too since you are already going there. I hope she is already spayed. It sounds like she has been through a lot and this would be another hard thing for a sweet girl who could use a break. It also sounds like you are the right person for her since you are working hard to understand her and help her have a normal life.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

Aw, thanks. I think our new-found love is mutual. She sits with her head in my lap in the evenings, and I think if we could both purr like cats we would!

She is not currently free-feeding. She gets 1.5c of kibble in the AM and 1.5c in the PM. Maybe I will try taking up the water during the day.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

9.5 hours is an awfully long time without a pee break.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah. Like I said, I know I couldn't go that long.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

A tip for the submissive urination, when you approach her if she cowers, back up and call her playfully to you. This usually works and she will stop that. All day long without a "potty break" is a long time. Is there anyone who can let her out in the afternoons for you?


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

No trustworthy neighbors, unfortunately. Or at least none that I could prevail upon to do something like that on a regular basis. And family are all too far away. There's a petsitter that we've used in the past, but she charges $16 per visit.

The submissive urination is so much better now that she's getting more used to my husband, and he's been very gentle with her. Progress!:act-up:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

MollyDog said:


> Aw, thanks. I think our new-found love is mutual. She sits with her head in my lap in the evenings, and I think if we could both purr like cats we would!
> 
> She is not currently free-feeding. She gets 1.5c of kibble in the AM and 1.5c in the PM. Maybe I will try taking up the water during the day.


Since she drinks a lot, it might be worth running some blood tests to rule out health issues which might cause that. Having had a Cushings dog, this pops out for me. Diabetes I've read can also be related--of course I'm not a veterinarian.

Sorry to be a downer, just that seems a long time without water, and I'd maybe be concerned about her gorging on it once you're home if she really needs it that much. How is the temperature in your home while you're away?

Or maybe in her past life she never had enough water and she's not yet used to having it when she wants/needs it, since it sounds like there was unkind treatment. She sounds like such a lovely girl; I'm so happy for you both .


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

This may or may not be a viable option, but once she's cleared all her medical stuff: spay and rule out UTI and other health issues, could you put in a doggie door for her? What I'm contemplating for my home is a doggie door opening into an actual 6X12 ft 6 ft tall kennel inside a fenced in yard. I know it wouldn't be the prettiest thing, but safer than just letting them come and go into a back yard. 

and, BTW, thank you so much for opening your heart and home to this little lady. There is a special place in Heaven for folks who rescue.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

We lucked out and the vet says he sees a scar, indicating Molly is likely already spayed. Hooray! He did recommend (and perform) bilateral entropion surgery, so my poor girl looks like she lost a boxing match and she's got to wear the cone collar for 2 weeks. She doesn't seem to be in pain, though, and we're hoping for a quick recovery and no more irritated goopy eyes.

There were no signs of a UTI, and we've had no indoor "accidents" since last week. Tomorrow I go back to work, so we'll have to see how it goes with the long day.

Regarding a pet door, we have one for the cat, and I've considered enlarging it to accomodate Molly. Our back yard is quite secure, in terms of her being able to get out. My concern is that a pet door large enough for her would be large enough for a human intruder to get in. Does anyone have ideas there? A tall skinny door might do it...

Thanks so much for the advice and the words of encouragement, everyone!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So happy to hear Molly is doing much better. Lots of knowledgeable folks here, maybe hopefully you'll get some great help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice to see a fellow Floridian here, Suddenly! We are near Orlando. How about you?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

In Miami. Wish we were closer!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We don't have a dog door since we don't want the dogs out in the yard barking at everything they hear and annoying the neighbors, but we do lock our gate to the yard when we aren't home. Maybe locking your gate would make you more able to consider the dog door.


----------



## PoodleDuo (Jun 14, 2014)

I believe there are dog doors that are unlocked by a sensor on the collar? Or what about getting 2 or 3 of the large potty patches? They're fake grass with a tray underneath.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It is a long time, however Sunny does just fine -- never once an accident. Due to a situation with a walker the month after I got him when he slipped his collar and ran off (over 3 miles through traffic), he refuses to go with a walker (must have been pretty scarey), so after discussions with his breeder, she suggested just leaving him alone. It is not my preference, but for now all is ok. He is totally fine. He sleeps most of the day, watches tv, or watches out my courtyard -- I am sure he is bored, but never any accidents. An adult dog should be able to go that long.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I commend you for rescuing your spoo, but I think it is really very unfair of you to expect a dog to hold it in (urinating or defecating) for a 9 1/2 hour time period every day..... You yourself said you wouldn't able to hold it that long and if you had to hold over that time period and had to go, you would be uncomfortable. Same with a well housebroken dog. In 9 1/2 hours they may have to go, but because they are trained will try to hold it and be uncomfortable. I too work a very long day with commute, even longer than your 9 1/2 hours. I have a dog walker in here 2 x daily (one of my spoos is only 15 months now so part of the reason I have the walker in 2x is for exercise for her - my walker has come 2x since she was a pup of 12 weeks). My other spoo is 6 1/2, but I have had the same walker since she was a baby as well and followed the same schedule. I will probably have the walker cut down to 1x a day when the pup is 2 as I did with my older girl. My girls are getting walked/pottied now every 4 hours, which is more often than needed for potty but needed for exercise for the younger one, but even when I cut my walker to 1x daily they will still be getting out to potty every 6 hours which I think is more fair to the dog.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe one of those fake grass potty things because it would be similar to where she is trained to go outside? Maybe even begin by puting a piece of sod on the try so she easily gets the idea that it is her indoor potty, and then change it to the fake grass which would be cleanable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

Eclipse, I would love to hire a dog walker. Or even someone to come in once during the day to give Molly a quick respite in the back yard. Do you mind if I ask what your dog walker charges? I'm wondering if our pet-sitter's charge of $16/visit is on the high side. When I do the calculation in my head of the per week and per month cost of having her come, it starts to get scary. I really do want Molly to be happy and comfortable, though.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

While I agree with Eclipse, I also feel $16 per visit is prohibitive - sure would be for me. Can you make some inquires at local vets? Perhaps at least for the summer a responsible teen could help out once a day. I hear you and totally understand your dilemma.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I had a dog walker come to my house for Penny when she we got her and after I went back to work. She came once a day and it was $10. We live in a very expensive area so I figured $10 was a decent deal. 

As for the submissive peeing: Beau was a submissive pee'er, so when I called him I noticed he wouldn't pee if I didn't look him in the eye as he came over. Looking directly in the eye can be taken as a challenge so he'd pee. I told everybody who came over not to look directly at him and let him approach on his terms. After a while the peeing went away.

Rick


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

$10 per visit sounds more do-able. We live in a very low-cost area, so I'm not sure why the rates for pet services around here are so high. Lack of competition, perhaps, or maybe it's that everything is very spread out, so most things involve driving some distance.

Molly has already improved with the submissive peeing. She approaches my husband readily now, and he acts extra casual while he pats her. That seems to be helping.

I've done some research online and found a local pet sitter who does half-hour visits/walks for $12. She only lives a mile away, so maybe I can negotiate a $10/visit prepaid package deal.

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

My 7 mo spoo was making it in the crate nightly for over 9 hours so I assume she can last that long out of the crate. I am working my way up this summer while I am off work. She has been left up to 7 hours so far and been fine. Some days I could get home for a midday pee break but not every day so I am trying to ease her into this. She has a spay/pexy appt for Aug 8th by which time she will be 8 mo.


----------

